# Portland Swap Meet Flood Pictures!



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning after the storm, these areas are ALWAYS Packed with venders, not this time,,haha!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)

Jim T. brought a  rubber raft and sat it i me and Joels spot, as you can see the weather got lots better and the water drained and dried fairly quick, altho there were spots still to muddy to vend in cause you'd get stuck!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)

There were tons of bikes, scooters etc for sale but not a lot that really interested me, course some I liked but the price was a little high, all and all a nice meet, had a good time with friends as always, made enough money to pay for the trip and a little more, and brought home a few nice items.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)

almost forgot these nice Moose Antlers, and thats Nate sittin in the background, wishing he'd a brought a bunch of umbrellas to sell! haha


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 17, 2015)

thanks for the pictures don they are great looks like a lot of good stuff comes there got to go next year!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bikiba (Jul 17, 2015)

did the bike lawn mower work? tht is awesome


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 17, 2015)

I made it to the show on 15th left yesterday Thursday  and ended up a great show for me,i bought out a collection and found a nice orig huffy wheel bike a Phantom and a very cool chopper mini bike,,,you still have time to go I think will be good till Sunday.Lots of dry spots now as long as they don't get any more rain this week end


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2015)

bikiba said:


> did the bike lawn mower work? tht is awesome




Yup! Guy who had it said it worked great! Not that I'd wanna use it....haha


----------



## petritl (Jul 22, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Jim T. brought a  rubber raft and sat it i me and Joels spot, as you can see the weather got lots better and the water drained and dried fairly quick, altho there were spots still to muddy to vend in cause you'd get stuck!




My new position at work has me working with the Cat rental stores across North America; any idea what the asking price was for the sign. I'm hoping the seller is a CABE member.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 22, 2015)

I was thinking Monday morning that I would have to turn around and go home. There were few spots anywhere on the grass that were drivable, and much of the carnival equipment and displays were still there from the Fair. Half of the town was flooded and only one road out was open. Remarkably the water had mostly drained by Monday afternoon, and in spite of more rain and a second small flood, there was a strong turnout. I think the tractor guy was the real winner this meet at $30 per tow. When he pulled the carnival people out, RV's pulled right in behind them...

I bought the Schwinn Motorbike and Flocycle pictured above (FOR SALE !!!). Those were the best bikes I saw there this time but I didn't shop as much as usual.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 22, 2015)

And when the water receded 


 this stuff was everywhere still was a great show wens-Thursday


----------



## JOEL (Jul 22, 2015)

Hardly got to talk to you Oldnut. Yea, that's about it...


----------

